# pearl gourami vs. amano shrimp



## bwiser (Nov 24, 2002)

will they get along... or will the shrimp be fish food?


----------



## SNPiccolo5 (Oct 6, 2002)

Amano shrimp remained in my tank forever with the angels, so if the angels won't eat them, I don't see why a pearl gourami would. They shoud be fine!

-Tim


----------



## bwiser (Nov 24, 2002)

cool, n thanks! :bounce:


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Sep 13, 2003)

so did you end up keeping them together? are they happy together? i hear some reports of gouramis eating shrimp and i hear others that they are fine...just trying to get more info.


----------



## Capt. (Mar 11, 2004)

I bought about 10 ghost shrimp and they didn't last one day in a tank with rosy barbs and blue gouramies.

May want to try ghost shrimp and see if they are eaten. Very similar size, shape, etc. so they will probably be good testers at a fraction of the cost.


----------



## corigan (Feb 22, 2004)

I've also always been under the impression that if the shrimp are there before the fish you have a better chance of survival. I also assumed if the fish are in there and they see you add the shrimp they think they are feeders. Also another idea might be on how you release the shrimp into the tank, maybe put them in a bag and release the bag extremely low into a densly planted area of the tank for them to scurry into some cover, just a thought.

Matt


----------



## Stranger (Dec 2, 2003)

I have successfully kept amano shrimp with pearl gouramis and blue gouramis. I had ghost shrimp in there first, and they never bothered those guys either.

It will vary with each fish. Like us, they are individuals with their own preferences. I guess you can only hope your gouramis don't have a taste for shrimp. :tongue:


----------



## you (Jan 29, 2004)

I added a Pearl Gourami to a tank with 9 Amano shrimp with no problems. Just after I added the gourami when he was shivering in terror on the bottom from being moved, a shrimp touched him and the gourami got so scared that he half lept out of the tank.

I don't worry about the gourami eating my shrimp after that!


----------

